# Carpediem Roma Golf Club



## jgirvine (Jan 28, 2009)

Carpediem Roma Golf Club  Any comments about this place?  We have been offered a trade.
Thanks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 28, 2009)

Reviews look good.  A trade into this resort isn't easy.  Very few Italian timeshares rate as well as this one.

Have you looked at the RCI resort reviews?  Of course, TUG reviews could help you make your decision, too!


----------



## gail (Jan 28, 2009)

*Carpediem Roma*

We stayed at this resort about 4 or 5 years ago.  It was a nice place.  The one bedroom was small but things are different in Europe.  You need a car to get to the subway for access to the city.   Once you are on the subway, be careful of theft.  I was robbed and they were very good at it!  I would recommend you take the trade.


----------



## Linda74 (Jan 30, 2009)

We were there in 2000....Actually someone took my review off another site and posted it on the TUG board as annonymous....it talks about parking at Rebbibia etc....we loved it then...


----------



## Larry (Jan 30, 2009)

We were there about 3 years ago and loved the resort. Driving in Italy in general and to and from train station was a bit of a hassle but we never would have had this fantastic trip to Italy without this exchange. 1BR unit was very nice with marble hallways and bathroom. Nice view of Golf couse and we even ate at the resort twice during our stay and thought it was pretty good plus they had entertainment at the restaurant for at least 1 of the nights that was very nice.

One week at this resort was combined with 3 nights in Florence at a hotel as well as 3 nights in Venice for a total of 13 glorious nights in Italy. We would go back in a heartbeat and although really liked the accomodations would stay in Rome next time to save on the commuting time and enjoy Rome at night. Take the exchange you won't be sorry and extend it with at least another week in Italy.


----------

